# Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!



## esox888 (29. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
vor einem Jahr sind ich und ein Freund von mir auf die Idee gekommen zum ersten mal das kleine Rückhaltebecken zu befischen welches sich auf dem Privatgelände meines Kollegen befindet. Es ist ein ziemlich kleiner Teich der komplett verkrautet ist und ringsherum Pflanzen und Bäume wuchern. Da aber laut Erzählungen vor 15 Jahren da ein Angelpächter drin war, der angeblich ättliche Karpfen besezt haben soll, versuchten wir unser Glück. Einen Kapfen konnten wir leider nicht fangen, dafür aber circa 100 kleine Schleien zwischen 5 und 15 cm.
Seit dem haben wir das Gewässer das ganze Jahr bei jedem Wetter , bei jeder Tages bzw Nachtzeit befischt um vllt. mal etwas anderes außer Schleien zu fangen, aber außer 1 Rotfeder konnten wir nichts anderes überlisten.
Woran kann das liegen ? Warum so viele Schleien? Warum so klein? #q;+;+
 was müssen wir machen müssen um evtl. aus dem Teich ein anständiges Angelgewässer zu machen ??

Lg esox 888:vik::vik:

PS.: T'schuldigung für die Rechtschreibung ^^


----------



## blassauge (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hört sich nach Verbuttung an...
Wiki:
"Unter *Verbuttung* versteht man den überproportionalen Anstieg  der Individuenzahl einer Fischpopulation bei auffallender  Zwergwüchsigkeit. Insgesamt sinkt die Durchschnittsgröße der Tiere und  die Geschlechtsreife tritt früher ein. Es kann in einem Gewässer  entweder eine bestimmte Art verbutten, oder dieser Effekt betrifft  sämtliche Weißfischarten oder ausnahmslos alle Fischarten.
 Für Verbuttung besonders anfällige Arten sind: Flussbarsche, Kaulbarsche, Brachsen, Güster, Rotaugen, Schleien ...."


----------



## blassauge (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Legt doch mal eine Reuse aus und schaut euch den Bestand an. Vielleicht ist ja doch noch was anderes dabei. Falls nicht, hilft nur eine entsprechende Bestzmaßnahme mit Raubfischen und das Reduzieren des Schleibestandes...


----------



## Gardenfly (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

der Teich ist ein Paradies für Schleien und Hechte-und das löst dann auch das Problem


----------



## cl72 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Sind keine Barsche drin?? Wundert mich, die sind fast immer da und fressen ganz gern die kleinen Schleien.

Gesendet von meinem LT26w mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder17 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Für mich hört sich das auch ganz klar nach verbuttung an.

Betreibt doch eine Hegefischen gezielt auf Schleien, wo alle Schleien entnommen werden müssen, die gefangen werden.
Oder besetzt, wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnte, ein paar Hechte, Barsche etc.


----------



## cl72 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das auch ganz klar nach verbuttung an.
> 
> Betreibt doch eine Hegefischen gezielt auf Schleien, wo alle Schleien entnommen werden müssen, die gefangen werden.
> Oder besetzt, wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnte, ein paar Hechte, Barsche etc.



Find ich nicht, Schleien fühlen sich dort ja anscheinend wohl. Die brauchen Pflanzen und ruhige Bereiche. Schleienteiche sind mittlerweile schon selten genug mit den ganzen Karpfen die immer blind besetzt werden... und dann mit der Zeit die Schleien verschwinden lassen. Mit ein paar Barschen in einem kleinen Teich sollte das schon reichen. Die Barsche neigen normalerweise auch zur Verbuttung - nicht aber wenn genug Futterfisch vorhanden ist.
Barsche und Schleien schwimmen häufig sogar zusammen (selbst beobachtet in meinem Teich). 
Die Barsche (es dürfen natürlich nicht viele sein) werden sich an den kleinen Schleien satt fressen und selbst anwachsen. Wahrscheinlich ist das Problem dann in 2-3 Jahren von selbst verschwunden. Einige Schleien werden es überleben (die laichen ja relativ oft in kurzer Zeit, so um den Mai rum).
Hechte nur einsetzen, wenn der Teich groß genug ist. 
Btw. Wie groß ist er denn?? Klingt eher nach einem Mini-Teich?


----------



## Sneep (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo,

das passiert, wenn einige wenige Schleien ins Gewässer gelangen, aber sonst nichts anderes. 

Die Schleie laicht ab, ohne Fressfeinde gibt es fast keine Verluste und der Bestand explodiert.

Dass die Schleien so klein sind, kann 2 Gründe haben.

Entweder die Schleien sind erst seit kurzem in den Teich gekommen und die kleinen Schleien sind Jungtiere, oder die Nachkommen verbutten aus Mangel an geeigneter Nahrung.
Wenn verbuttete Fische in andere Gewässer kommen, wachsen sie ganz nomal weiter.

Sind die Schleien denn eher mager oder fett und rund?

Die Anzahl an Schleien ist auf alle Fälle viel zu hoch.
Entweder regelt das ein Raubfisch, wobei der Hecht am ehesten in Frage kommt, oder du entnimmst die Schleien mit Reusen und Senken und gibst sie an Interessierte ab.

Mit dem Bestand im Gewässer, würde ich bei null anfangen.

SNEEp


----------



## 2911hecht (30. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Es gibt auch andere Gründe!Man sollte hier nicht vergessen,dass Kleinstgewässer auch vom Winter gebeutelt werden!Meistens sterben halt die größeren Fische mangelst Sauerstoff!
Ich habe schon oft in Teichen,Tümpeln geangelt wo es nur Karauschen und Schleien in Kleinstausführung gab!
Wir haben mal zb.früh Morgens versucht paar Karauschen zum Hechtangeln zu bekommen und siehe da,zwei 40iger Schleien!
In manchen Gewässern stecken wahre Überraschungen!Meinen größten Aal habe ich in einem Dorfteich gefangen!


----------



## Sneep (30. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo,

das ist doch wenig glaubhaft.

Als Grund für ein Massenvorkommen von kleinen/jungen?? Schleien ein Ersticken der erwachsenen Schleien unter dem Eis zu unterstellen. Wieso haben das denn die kleine Schleien unbeschadet überlebt?

Dann bringst du ein Beispiel mit den beiden 40er Schleien in dem Karauschenteich. Das zeigt doch viel eher, dass die Elterngeneration der Schleien nur wenige Tiere umfasste, die anglerisch erst mal gar nicht in Erscheinung traten, aber mangels Predatoren jede Menge Nachwuchs hoch bringen.

Auch in unserem Beispiel bin ich sicher, dass hier eine zahlenmässig kleine Elterngeneration noch im Gewässer ist.
Diese erwachsenen Tiere finden zudem genug Nahrung, da sie Nahrung nutzen, die die Kleinen nicht nutzen können.
Die werden sich deshalb nicht auf jeden Anglerwurm stürzen.

5 cm Schleien sind selbst bei Verbuttungstendenzen maximal vom letzten Jahr.
Der letzte Winter war auch nicht gerade ein sehr mörderischer.

SnEEp


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Sneep erklärt das immer so toll , dass man eigentlich garnichts mehr dazu sagen müsste.
Ich wollte Dir aber noch von den Barschen abraten, evtl. bekommst du sonst dadurch das nächste Problem.


----------



## esox888 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hey, 
Danke für eure ganzen Antworten!
Wir werden die Tage tatsächlch mal eine Reuse auslegen und gucken was da aus dem Teich kommt. 
Ich bin mir unsicher ob man wirklich Hechte bestzen sollte, weil das Gewässer ist halt echt recht winzig. Aber gut ich habe damit auch 0,0 Erfahrung. :vik:
Ich werde berichten was bei der "Reusen-akton" raus gekommen ist.

Lg esox 888


----------



## PhantomBiss (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Freu mich schon auf die Ergebnisse.Viel Erfolg bei der Aktion!


----------



## esox888 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Moin.
Also leider wird sich die Aktion noch ein bisschen hinziehen :/ 
War am Wochenende bei einem Freund der mir am Telefon sagte er hätte noch eine Reuse die ich haben könnte.
Nun... leider stellte sich die vermeintlich Reuse als Setzkescher heraus xD 
Nachdem mein Freund jetzt über den Unterschied zwischen Setzkescher und Reuse von mir aufgeklärt wurde muss ich mir jetzt irgendwo eine Reuse besorgen  
Hat irgendwer Tips wo ich am besten eine her bekomme ? bin mir nicht sicher ob unser ansässiger Angelladen sowas hat !
Gruß esox 888


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

fast jeder Angelversand hat für schmales Geld Köderfischreusen im Angebot. Sehr erfolgversprechend sieht die Flügelreuse von Behr aus.


----------



## Syntac (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Engelnetze, hat auch kleinere für den kleinen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Schau mal zusätzlich hier:
http://www.heberle-netze.de/


----------



## 2911hecht (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist doch wenig glaubhaft.
> 
> ...


Weil Jungfische einfach nicht den Sauerstoffverbrauch haben,wie die Elterntiere!Und eine Schleie ob nun 10cm oder 50cm ernährt sich nach dem selben Schema!


----------



## Sneep (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Weil Jungfische einfach nicht den Sauerstoffverbrauch haben,wie die Elterntiere!Und eine Schleie ob nun 10cm oder 50cm ernährt sich nach dem selben Schema!



Hallo Hecht 2911,

Diese beiden Behauptungen sind doch bei näherer Betrachtung nicht haltbar.

Sicher haben kleine Schleien weniger Sauerstoff nötig als Erwachsene, sie haben aber auch wesentlich kleinere Atmungsorgane. Bei gleichem Sauerstoffgehalt, wird es allenfalls ein Unentschieden geben, eher mehr tote Jungtiere.

Es mag auch sein, dass verschiedene Altersstadien der Schleie sich nach dem selben Schema ernähren, nur leider nicht von der gleichen  Nahrung. Bei der Verbuttung fehlt immer die geeignete Nahrung. 

Ein Beispiel:
Das Gewässer wimmelt von dicken  Wasserschnecken, eine 40er Schleie macht daraus mit ihren Schlundzähnen ein leckeres Mittagessen. Die wenigen Alttiere machen sich, was die Nahrung betrifft, keine Konkurenz es gibt genug für alle.

Die Jungschleie von 10 cm ist mit der Wasserschnecke aber leicht überfordert. Sie frisst sehr viel kleinere Nahrung, die fressen aber hunderte  Altersgenossen auch.
Es ist also durchaus möglich, dass nur bestimmte Generationen verkümmern, während andere Altersstadien keine Probleme haben.

SneeP


----------



## Deep Down (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Gründe!Man sollte hier nicht vergessen,dass Kleinstgewässer auch vom Winter gebeutelt werden!Meistens sterben halt die größeren Fische mangelst Sauerstoff!



Da hat der 2911hecht aber Recht. Der limitierende Faktor in solchen Kleinstgewässern ist die Sauerstoffverfügbarkeit. 
Die Knappheit tritt dabei im Winter unter Eis/Schnee und auch im Sommer auf, wenn das Wasser darin zur lauwarmen Pippi wird und zusätzlich der Wasserstand auch noch sinkt.
Das schaffen dann tatsächlich nur Fische die mit Sauerstoffknappheit umgehen können. Dazu gehört die Karausche und eben auch die Schleie. Man wundert sich in welchen kleinen Schlammlöchern in Trockenphasen manchmal (nur) noch kleine Schleien und Karauschen zu finden sind.
Die neigen dann auch notgedrungen zu Kleinstwuchs, da ein großer Körper schon zur Aufrechterhaltung der Lebensfunktionen mehr Sauerstoff benötigt als ein Winzling. 
In umgekippten Gewässern stellt man zur großen Überraschung durchaus auch mal fest, dass es kleine Fische bzw. Fische bis zu einer gewissen Größe nicht erwischt hat. Mithin bestimmt die Sauerstoffverfügbarkeit das Größenwachstum und überhaupt auch die Anzahl der möglichen Individuen. 

Barsche und Hechte gehören im Übrigen zu den ersten Fischen, die bei solchen Verhältnissen den Bauch nach oben drehen, was deren Fehlen erklärt. Schneller segnet nur noch der Graskarpfen das Zeitliche. Auch Weißfische und Karpfen folgen alsbald. 

In aufeinanderfolgenden feuchten Jahren kann es dann aber mal passieren, dass Hechte eingeschleppt werden, die reduzieren dann mal den Bestand und ein solcher Jahrgang wächst tatsächlich rapide ab.....bis es sie dann aber selbst bei der nächsten Erstickungsphase wieder hinwegrafft.

Und diese Ausführungen beruhen nicht auf irgendwelchem theoretischem Wissen, sondern aus dem praktischem Umgang mit einem Gewässer über fast 25 Jahre, dass hiervon ständig bedroht ist!

Fazit: Ein solche Gewässer, wie vom Threadersteller benannt, wird anders gar nicht zu betreiben sein, als es dem Lauf der Dinge zu überlassen. Das Gewässer hat sich nach seinen Gegebenheiten eingestellt. Jede Änderung als Eingriff von Außen wird nur zu Frust führen!


----------



## Sneep (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo Deep Down,

Da haben wir uns aber ein Szenario zusammengeklopft. 
Ich fasse mal zusammen. 
Wir haben Massen an kleinen / jungen Schleien. Der Grund dafür ist ein deutliches Problem mit dem Sauerstoff.
Nicht wirklich logisch, vor allem wenn die Laicher angeblich zuerst hingerafft werden.

Hechte und Barsche verschwinden und kommen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt wieder um die Theorie zu untermauern.
Was wissen wir? 

es gibt dort massig kleine Schleien
Es werden keine grossen gefangen

Kleine Schleien sind entweder jung oder hungrig.
Wir können weder das eine oder das andere aus der Ferne ausschließen.
Über Sauerstoffmangel wird an keiner Stelle berichtet.
Wenn dein eigenes Gewässer ein Sauerstoffproblem hat, solltest du dich trotzdem auf denn vorliegenden Fall einstellen

Der Sauerstoffgehalt ist kein begrenzender Faktor im engen Sinne. Er wirkt nur in sehr kurzen Zeitabschnitten.
Da könnte ich auch sagen, die Atombombe ist der begrenzende Faktor, lass da mal eine in den Teich fallen.

Völlig abwegig ist die Aussage, Sauerstoffmangel führe zu Kleinwüchsigkeit, das führt eher zum Tod.

Bei Sauerstoffproblemen wäre ein solcher Massenbestand an Jung/Kleinschleien gar nicht denkbar. Da würde es nach deiner Aussage ja zuerst die Laicher hinwegraffen.
Dann wird es mit dem Schleiennachwuchs aber schwierig, denkst du nicht auch.

Du hast Massen an Fischen und führst als Erklärung Probleme mit dem Sauerstoff an?


----------



## Deep Down (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Ich hab gerade keine Massen an Fischen -Quantität, sondern eine Masse an Fisch, die mit den Umweltbedingungen angepasst ist -Qualität.

Deine Mutmaßungen ins Blaue hinein und sich daran anschliessenden Tipps überzeugen mich hingegen nicht und sind völlig fehlerhaft.

Das Teichchen ist keine neues Gewässer im Erstbezug! Vergegenwärtige Dir die genannten Bedingungen im Eingangspost noch einmal!

Und, ich mach es ungern, aber lies Dir mal was über die Schleie an. Eigene Erfahrung mit solchen Gewässern ersetzt das zwar noch nicht, aber es  dürfte Dir dann gleichwohl ein Licht aufgehen. Dies natürlich nur dann, wenn man die Augen auch aufmachen will und kann!


----------



## Sneep (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo Deep Down,

Mit deiner Kenntniss und Erfahrung in der Biologie der Schleie kann ich zwar nicht konkurieren, da bist du ja wohl ein Experte, wie du selbst zugeben musst.

Ich bin deinem Rat gefolgt und habe mir das Eingangsposting noch einmal durchgelesen. Hinweise auf Sauerstoffmangel finde ich trotzdem nicht.
Man kann doch noch nicht einmal sagen, ob die Schleien nur jung sind oder verbuttet. Trotzdem schilderst du was sich die letzten Jahre hier abgespielt hat.

Fakt ist ganz einfach, dass hier ein paar Schleien, wie auch immer, in einen Lebensraum ohne Predatoren geraten  sind und sich deshalb ungestört vermehren können. Dafür spricht das Fehlen von anderen Arten, ausser Rotfeder. Es gibt keinen Nachweis für Raubfische, die vermutest du nur.

Was daran ein angepasster Bestand sein soll ist mir 
rätselhaft. Die Menge an Jungschleien zeigt doch deutlich einen fehlenden Raubdruck an.

Wird hier nicht eingegriffen und Fisch entnommen, durch Räuber oder Angler, wächst der Bestand ungehemmt weiter. 

Bis ich so viele unterernährte und geschwächte Fische habe, dass ein Seuchenzug das Ganze wieder dezimiert und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.

Dein Ratschlag hier nichts zu verändern ist abwegig und geht genau in die falsche Richtung.
Der Ansatz des Themenstarters hier Schleien mit Reusen zu entnehmen ist genau das, was jetzt hier geboten ist.

SnEEp


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Nö!

Das da Raubfische drin sind, erwähnte ich mit keinem Wort! Ein "Einschleppen" von Raubfischen kann und wird in nassen Jahren vorkommen. Das reguliert sich aber wieder, wenn sich die "regulären" Verhälnisse wieder einstellen.

Und logisch liegt deshalb da ne Verbuttung an Schleien vor! 
Das Fehlen anderer Fischarten stützt ja gerade die These, dass sich in dem Löchlein eben nur (!) Schleien halten und nicht, dass da nur Schleien reingekommen sind.
Andere Fischarten werden sich darin auf Dauer nämlich aufgrund der Lebensumstände nicht halten können.
Die Umstände hierfür beschrieb ich. 
Die ominösen Karpfen sind offenbar auch schon längst verschwunden! 

Da Schleien zu entnehmen oder Raubfische einzusetzen, ändert  an den vorgegebenen Bedingungen rein gar nichts und der Fischbestand wird sich alsbald wieder einstellen -> kleine Schleien!


----------



## Sneep (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo Deepdown,

Bitte einen Beleg für die von dir heraufbeschworenen "Zustände". Es gibt einfach keinen Hinweis auf Sauerstoffmangel. Das bringst nur du ins Spiel.

Das gibt doch die Schilderung des Gewässers gar nicht her.
Der Teich ist klein, mit Pflanzen dicht bewachsen und vor 15 Jahren wurde er als Angelweiher genutzt.
Das ist sicher für Schleie optimal. Aber wieso sollten sich andere Arten wie Karausche, Giebel und Hecht nicht halten?

Nenne mir bitte ein Argument aus der Beschreibung des Gewässers was es einem Hecht unmöglich macht zu überleben. Du kennst ja nicht mal die Tiefe.

Woran erkennst du an diesem Gewässer, dass es ein Sauerstoffproblem hat?
Du unterstellst einen Gewässerzustand den wir beide nicht kennen. Nur machst du ihn zur Basis deiner ganzen Konstruktion, mit der Bemerkung, das ist so!

SneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

@Deep Down
 Kleine Fische sind oft empfindlich, das sie bei O² Mangel doch mal überleben wird eher daran liegen das es eben kleinste Stellen mit etwas mehr O² gibt, die sie finden.
 Unter dem Eis kommt es aber auch wegen fehlenden Gasaustausch zu Vergiftungen, das muss nicht immer O² Mangel sein der tötet.
 Der Hecht ist im übrigen recht robust.
 Vorher verschwinden Barsch, Brachse, viele Weißfische und selbst großen Aalen geht oft vorher die Luft aus.

 Mag ja sein das in einem Winter mal alles, bis auf einige Schleien starben.
 Dann sind es halt Jungfische.
 Aber zu Kleinwüchsigkeit führt O² Mangel sicher nicht, das schafft nur Futtermangel und/oder genetische Anpassung.

 Wie auch, zwischen Zeiträumen mit Mangel würden ja immer längere Zeiten mit reichlich O² folgen.
 Nur ist der zeitweise O² Mangel eben auch nur eine Vermutung, warum andere Arten fehlen.
 Das könnte aber auch andere Gründe haben.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Deep Down
> Kleine Fische sind oft empfindlich, das sie bei O² Mangel doch mal überleben wird eher daran liegen das es eben kleinste Stellen mit etwas mehr O² gibt, die sie finden.


Das und das...


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Unter dem Eis kommt es aber auch wegen fehlenden Gasaustausch zu Vergiftungen, das muss nicht immer O² Mangel sein der tötet.


...ist zutreffend. Dies geschieht in den Gelegestreifen. Dort findet selbst bei strengstem Frost ein Gasaustausch statt!


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Hecht ist im übrigen recht robust.
> Vorher verschwinden Barsch, Brachse, viele Weißfische und selbst großen Aalen geht oft vorher die Luft aus.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ok, Hecht und Barsch nehmen sich da nichts! Beim Hecht kommt zu dem dazu, dass es der Kaltwasserfisch in Europa ist, der besser mit  klimatische Kaltzeiten umgehen kann, als das, was sonst so ab dem Mittelalter eingeschleppt wurde. Das setzt ihm dann aber im Sommer zu. Kleinstgewässer können sich im Sommer so stark aufheizen, dass es den Hecht hinwegrafft. 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber zu Kleinwüchsigkeit führt O² Mangel sicher nicht, das schafft nur Futtermangel und/oder genetische Anpassung.
> Wie auch, zwischen Zeiträumen mit Mangel würden ja immer längere Zeiten mit reichlich O² folgen.
> Nur ist der zeitweise O² Mangel eben auch nur eine Vermutung, warum andere Arten fehlen.
> Das könnte aber auch andere Gründe haben.


Andere Gründe schliesse ich gar nicht aus. Es begrenzt nicht der reichlich vorhandene, sondern der nicht vorhandene Sauerstoff. Betrachten wir es mal bitte nicht so starr. Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, dass in nassen Jahren, mithin ausreichend vorhandenem Sauerstoff, andere Arten eindringen können....bis zur nächsten Mangelsituation!

@sneep


Sneep schrieb:


> Bitte einen Beleg für die von dir heraufbeschworenen "Zustände". Es gibt einfach keinen Hinweis auf Sauerstoffmangel. Das bringst nur du ins Spiel.
> 
> Das gibt doch die Schilderung des Gewässers gar nicht her.
> Der Teich ist klein, mit Pflanzen dicht bewachsen und vor 15 Jahren wurde er als Angelweiher genutzt.





esox888 schrieb:


> das kleine Rückhaltebecken zu befischen....  Es ist ein ziemlich kleiner Teich der komplett verkrautet ist und ringsherum Pflanzen und Bäume wuchern.



So, "ziemlich kleiner Teich" als Regenrückhaltebecken ist sicherlich nicht tief und verfügt nur über wenig Wasser! "Regenrückhaltebecken" verfügen über keinen kontinuierlichen Wassereinlauf und dienen eher der Versickerung/Verdunsten als dem dauerhaften Halten von Wasser.
"Ringsherum Pflanzen und Bäume" klingt nach viel Eintrag von abzubauender Biomasse von Außen, Beschattung und wenig Wasserbewegung durch Wind!
Auch das Kraut im Wasser muss in den Wintermonaten abgebaut werden.

Somit die perfekten Voraussetzung dafür, dass es im Winter bei anhaltendem Frost mit Eis und aufliegendem Schnee sehr schnell zu einer Sauerstoffschuld kommt. 
Alles Bedingungen, die in den letzten Jahren mit Frostperioden vorgelegen haben!

Die winterlichen Verhältnisse sorgten auch in anderen Gewässern zu einer Bereinigung der Fischbestände auf das für das Gewässer verträgliche Maß!

Das Einzige was mich noch interessieren würde ist, warum der Vorpächter das Gewässer aufgab. Ein Besatzversuch mit Karpfen belegt nicht, dass sich die Karpfen gehalten haben. 
Was wir aber wissen ist, dass offenbar keine Karpfen mehr drin sind und auch keine anderen Fische, außer den Schleien! Für ein Angelgewässer aber höchst merkwürdig!

Im Ergebnis kann man es wenden wie man will. Ich rate dem threadersteller dringend davon ab, an den Verhältnissen etwas zu ändern. Es mag einen kurzfristigen Erfolg geben, der sich aber schnell in Frust ändern wird.


----------



## Laacher (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Interessant...

 Guck doch mal, ob die Minischleien schon geschlechtsreif sind.
 Der Zeitpunkt sollte jetzt dafür günstig sein.

 Dann weißt Du definitiv, ob es Jungfische oder Zwerge sind.

 Gruß

 Laacher


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Moin,

man könnte den Teich doch prima als Aufzuchtgewässer für Setzlinge nutzen.

Warum nicht die Vorteile ( viele kleine Schleien ) nutzen und ein paar Gewässerwarte glücklich machen ?

R.S.


----------



## esox888 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und die kontroverse Diskussion 
Ich habe jetzt eine Reuse bestellt und werde versuchen nächstes Wochenende mal ans "Gewässer"zu kommen und die Reuse eeinzusetzen.
Gleichzeitig werde ich dem Tipp von Laacher mal folgen und gucken ob die kleinen Biester geschlechtsreif sind!
Das Umsetzen der Fische könnte sich allerdings als schwierig gestalten,  da uns die passenden Gefäße fehlen und mein auto eignet sich auch nicht wirklich für den Transport! 

Vielleicht noch ein Nachtrag zu dem Gewässer: rundherum um den Teich sind Felder die von einemlandwirt bebewirtschaftet werden. Dadurch könnte es sein das ein Teil der Gülle über den Boden den Weg in den Teich findet. Hat das irgendein direkten Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Fische ?
Gruß esox888


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Mach doch dann bitte auch ein paar Bilder vom Gewässer und den Schleien, wäre sicher hilfreich!


----------



## Sneep (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo

@Deep Down,

Ich denke, da kommen jetzt nur noch Wiederholungen bekannter Argumente.
Ich werde meine Argumente noch einmal zusammenfassen, dann melde ich mich hier ab. Dann sind wir uns halt einig, dass wir uns nicht einig sind.


Du sagst, das Gewässer ist regelmäßig von Sauerstoffmangel bedroht, vor allem im Winter.

Ich sage, dass das möglich ist, es aber aus der Beschreibung des Gewässers nicht hervorgeht. Das interpretierst du da hinein, weil das offensichtlich an deinem Teich so ist. Damit baut deine ganze weitere Theorie auf einer reinen Annahme auf.


Du sagst, es waren früher mehr Arten im Teich, durch regelmässige Sauerstoffeinbrüche wären nur die Schleien übriggeblieben.

Ich sage,  das die Sauerstoffeinbrüche dann immer genau so schlimm gewesen sein müssen, dass die kleinen Schleien immer so gerade überlebten, alles andere aber nicht, sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die Sauerstofftheorie ist reine Vermutung.



Du zweifelst an, dass dieses Gewässer früher als Angelgewässer genutzt wurde.

Im Eingangsposting wird von einem "Angelpächter" gesprochen. Der wird da nicht gebadet haben.



Du bist absolut sicher, dass die Jungschleien verbuttet sind.

Ich halte das für sehr gut möglich, aber für nicht erwiesen. Stutzig macht mich da die Grösse der Jungschleien. Das enspricht den zu erwartenden Längen der beiden letzten Laichperioden.
Viel Fische führen ja nicht zur Verbuttung, wenn genug Nahrung vorhanden ist. In einen völlig verkrauteten Gewässer wimmelt es aber vor Nahrung. Deshalb Vorsicht mit voreiligen Schlüssen.

Du hälst den jetzigen Bestand für eine optimale, anggepasste Lebensgemeinschaft die es zu erhalten gilt, weil andere Fische hier nicht überleben.

Ich halte einen Cyprinidenbestand ohne Räuber für Quälerei, da die Bestände in einen Rythmus von Bestandsexplosion mit anschließendem Sichtum und Unterernährung geraten, wo Seuchen dann den Bestand wieder auf Anfang bringen.
Da kanke Tiere nicht mehr gefressen werden, wirkt sich jede Krankheit bei dem dichten Bestand verheerend aus.
Von einer Lebensgemeinschaft kann man bei 2 Arten wohl nicht reden.



Du rätst dem Fragesteller dazu, auf keinen Fall in den Bestand einzugreifen.


Ich halte den Vorschlag für abwegig und gefährlich.
Das einzige was am Gewässer wirklich sicher bekannt ist, ist der Umstand, dass im Gewässer der Bestand an Jungschleien viel zu hoch ist.
Dabei ist es nicht wirklich von Bedeutung ob die verbuttet sind oder nicht. Spätestens wenn diese Fische grösser werden (sollten) kann der Teich die Schleien nicht mehr tragen.
Ich schlage daher vor Schleien zu entnehmen, was ja wohl zur Zeit auch geschied.
Du gehst selbst als sicher davon aus, dass der Bestand verbuttet ist. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist aber hier auf keinen Fall einzugreifen, da ich nichts verbessern, sondern nur verschlechtern könne.
Das Gegenteil ist richtig. Entnehme ich Schleien gem. meiner Empfehlung, veringere ich die Anzahl der 
Mäuler und erhöhe so das Nahrungsangebot für den einzelnen Jungfisch. Damit wirke ich einer bestehenden, bzw einer Verbuttung in der Zukunft vor.
Verbuttung begegnet man durch Raubfischbesatz oder mit verstärkter Entnahme, so habe ich das zumindest mal gelernt.
Ich wüsste gerne, was an dieser Maßnahme gefährlich sein soll? Und für die Schleien wird sich schon ein Verein finden.
Über andere Arten kann man erst nachdenken, wenn mehr über das Gwässer bekannt ist. Bis dahin sollte kein andere Fisch eingebracht werden.

SNEEP


----------



## Sneep (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



esox888 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Nachtrag zu dem Gewässer: rundherum um den Teich sind Felder die von einemlandwirt bebewirtschaftet werden. Dadurch könnte es sein das ein Teil der Gülle über den Boden den Weg in den Teich findet. Hat das irgendein direkten Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Fische ?
> Gruß esox888



Hallo, 

Gülle wirkt auf 2 Arten. 
Gelangt es zum Beispiel beim Ausbringen direkt ins Wasser, setzt sofort der biologische Abbau der Gülle ein.
Das machen Bakterien. Diese verbrauchen sehr viel Sauerstoff für diese Aufgabe, so dass es für die Fische eng werden könnte. Gülle ist einer der Sauerstoff zehrendendsten Substanzen.

Wenn Gülle über den Boden einsickert, haben Bakterien schon einen grossen Teil abgebaut. Der Rest wird nach und nach verabeitet. 
Hier sind daher eher die Abbauprodukte wichtig. Das ist überwiegend Nitrat. Das ist ein Pflanzennährstoff, der den dichten Pflanzenwuchs wohl erklärt.

In ländlichen Gebieten ist es heute schon schwierig Grundwasser mit weniger als 50ml/L zu finden. Diese 50ml/L 
ist der Grenzwert für Trinkwasser.

sNeeP


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

@Sneep
Das mit dem Grenzwert stimmt fast, es sind 50 mg/Liter.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in manchen Bundesländern darf Gülle nicht in einer bestimmten Nähe zu (Fließ?) Gewässern ausgebracht werden. 
Bei Regen schwemmt es nämlich die Gülle mit abfließendem Oberflächenwasser direkt ins Gewässer, das ist ziemlich verheerend für alle Wasserorganismen, da es einen sprunghaften Anstieg von Nitrat und anderen Abbaustoffen kommt, die neben der sauerstoffzehrenden, wie du gesagt hast, auch eine toxische Wirkung haben. 
Meines Wissens sind Schleien sind daran relativ gut angepasst, aber alle anderen Fische, außer Arten wie Giebel/Karauschen dürften durch solche kurzfristigen Ereignisse ausselektiert worden sein.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Das Problem ist: wir alle kennen das Gewässer nicht-manchmal hilft schon ein Foto.


----------



## esox888 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Ich bemühe mich die nächsten tage ein foto nach zu reichen
Gruß esox888


----------



## Deep Down (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

@sneep
Du übersiehst an der Kritik an meiner Auffassung, dass ich nicht von einem verfestigten Staus quo ausgehe, sondern von einem dynamischen System, dass Veränderungen unterliegt! Siehe z.B. die Ausführungen zu den "nassen Jahren"!
Der esox888 sollte daher nicht in dieses System künstlich eingreifen!
Hinzunehmen ist derzeit das "Obsiegen" des Winzlingsschleienbestandes!



Sneep schrieb:


> Gelangt es zum Beispiel beim Ausbringen direkt ins Wasser, setzt sofort der biologische Abbau der Gülle ein.
> Das machen Bakterien. Diese verbrauchen sehr viel Sauerstoff für diese Aufgabe, so dass es für die Fische eng werden könnte. Gülle ist einer der Sauerstoff zehrendendsten Substanzen.



Hört hört!

@Esox888
Auf die Fotos bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Sneep (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> @Sneep
> Das mit dem Grenzwert stimmt fast, es sind 50 mg/Liter.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in manchen Bundesländern darf Gülle nicht in einer bestimmten Nähe zu (Fließ?) Gewässern ausgebracht werden.
> Bei Regen schwemmt es nämlich die Gülle mit abfließendem Oberflächenwasser direkt ins Gewässer, das ist ziemlich verheerend für alle Wasserorganismen, da es einen sprunghaften Anstieg von Nitrat und anderen Abbaustoffen kommt, die neben der sauerstoffzehrenden, wie du gesagt hast, auch eine toxische Wirkung haben.
> ...



Hallo,

mit der Einheit für das Nitrat hast du natürlich Recht, das sind mg/Liter.

In NRW zum Beispiel müssen beim Düngen und Spritzen Mindestabstände zu Gewässern eingehalten werden. 
Zudem kauft man zum Teil Land auf, um diesen Uferstreifen noch zu vergrösseren.

Du hast auch richtig angemerkt, dass zusätzlich fischgiftige Stoffe beim Abbau der Gülle entstehen.
Das Hauptproblem bleibt aber der  schlagartig entstehende Sauerstoffmangel. Die Gülle hat durch die kleinen Partikel eine sehr grosse Oberfläche, wodurch die Bakterien auf einer extrem grossen Fläche gleichzeitig mit dem Abbau beginnen und sich durch das gut erreichbare Futterangebot vermehren.

Eine zusätzliche Gefahr geht von den Zwischenprodukten des Abbaus aus, nicht vom Endprodukt dem Nitrat. Nirat ist nicht unmittelbar fischschädigend, es führt lediglich zu einem Überangebot an Pflanzennährstoffen.

Die Gefahr geht von 2 Stoffen aus. Zum ersten von Ammonium/Ammoniak. Nur das Ammoniak ist fischgiftig.
Ob der Stoff als Ammonium oder als Ammoniak vorliegt hängt vom PH-Wert ab. Je höher der ist, desto höher der Anteil an giftigem Ammoniak.

Der 2. giftige Stoff entsteht aus Ammonium/Ammoniak. und ist die nächste Zwischenstufe zum Nitrat. Das ist das sehr fischgiftige Nitrit.

Bei diesen Stoffen ist es sehr schwierig, einen Grenzwert zu definieren was Fische noch ertragen können. Bei einem plötzlichen Anstieg von Ammoniak und Nitrit genügt ein relativ geringer Wert. Wenn die Fische imTeich langsam an diese Stoffe gewöhnt sind, ertragen sie weit grössere Dosen.

Es gibt auch grosse Unterschiede von Art zu Art. Waller und Giebel gelten als besonders robust.
Bei einem kleinen Gewässer und einer ordentlichen Portion aus dem Gülletank, lebt da nichts mehr. Das packen dann nicht mal Giebel.
Das will schon was heißen.

sneep


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

@sneep
Danke für deine genauen Ausführungen. Ich sehe auch das Problem darin, dass die Grenzwerte schlecht zu definieren sind, da es artspezifische Unterschiede gibt. Aus der Aquaristik weiß ich nur, dass der Nitritwert unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze der normalen Heimtests liegen sollte, ab 0,1 mg/Liter treten bereits Schäden auf. 
Fraglich ist, wie das dem Threadstarter helfen kann, das Problem wäre möglicherweise erkannt, aber auch mehr Pflanzen oder zusätzlicher Sauerstoffeintrag hilft wahrscheinlich wenig gegen eingeschwemmte Gülle. Schadstoffresistente Raubfische könnten den Bestand zumindest verkleinern, aber weiß nicht, wie lange ein Hecht oder Barsche diese Bedingungen verkraften.
Ich habe selbst mal eine Einschwemmung von Gülle in einen Forellenbach gesehen und da schwamm schon nach kurzer Zeit alles kieloben.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Sneep (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo,

jetzt mal langsam. 
Der Teich liegt in einem landwirtschaftlich genutzen Gebiet. Das tun hunderte von anderen Gewässern auch.
Da sind wir noch lange nicht im Bereich der Schädigung.
Diese würde erst eintreten, wenn beim Düngen Jauche direkt ins das Wasser gerät, dann aber auch richtig.

Wenn Gülle ins Erdreich sickert, wird das im Gundwasser als Nitrat weiträumig verteilt. Da kann ein See, der in 2 km Entfernung im Grundwasser steht mehr Nitrat abbekommen, als ein Gewässer unmittelbar neben der Quelle der Beastung.

Tun kann man im Vorfeld wenig, ausser die vorhandene organische Belastung zu vermindern durch Beschränkung des  Anfütterns und der Entnahme von Pflanzen. Auch sollte der PH stabil und gut gepuffert sein, damit der Ammoniakanteil nicht zu gross wird.

Wenn die Menge an Gülle die ins Wasser gerät nur gross genug ist, hilft natürlich nichts mehr. Das gilt aber für alle Gewässer.

sneep


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Zitat: Sneep
Eine zusätzliche Gefahr geht von den Zwischenprodukten des Abbaus aus, nicht vom Endprodukt dem Nitrat. Nirat ist nicht unmittelbar fischschädigend, es führt lediglich zu einem Überangebot an Pflanzennährstoffen.



Die Gefahr geht von 2 Stoffen aus. Zum ersten von Ammonium/Ammoniak. Nur das Ammoniak ist fischgiftig.
Ob der Stoff als Ammonium oder als Ammoniak vorliegt hängt vom PH-Wert ab. Je höher der ist, desto höher der Anteil an giftigem Ammoniak.

Der 2. giftige Stoff entsteht aus Ammonium/Ammoniak. und ist die nächste Zwischenstufe zum Nitrat. Das ist das sehr fischgiftige Nitrit.


Hallo Sneep , es wird auch in der Teichwirtschaft, direkt mit Gülle gedünkt. Da gilt es dann die Wasserwerte zu beobachten.

Wie du schon richtig den NH4/NH4 und dem Ph-Wert erklärt hast, liegt es aber beim Nitrat-NO³/ NO² etwas anders.
Beim Abbau von NO³ zu NO² ist die Salpertrige Säure NHO², die gleichzeitig immer vorhanden ist und wiederum auf den PH-Wert ankommt am Giftigsten ist.
Die Gefährlichkeit von NO² hängt vom PH-Wert ab, passt dieser nicht kann das Blut der Fische keinen Sauerstoff aufnehmen und sie ersticken.


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo Gü.a.Pa.

tut mir Leid, aber ich fürchte, ich verstehe nicht ganz was du mir sagen möchtest

SneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Ich Rede vom Abbau von Ammonium über Nitrit zu Nitrat.

Die 1. gefährliche Chem. Verbindung ist das Ammoniak das immer mit Ammonium vorhanden ist. Die Giftigkeit des NH³ hängt von der Wassertemperatur und dem PH-Wert ab.

Die 2. gefährliche Chem. Verbindung ist die salpetrige Säure die ebenfalls immer mit dem Nitrit vorhanden ist und auch ebenfalls vom PH-Wert und Wassertemperatur abhängig ist.

Also nicht das Amonium oder das Nitrit ist gefährlich sondern die NHO² und das NH³

Ich hoffe das ich es verständlich ausgetrückt habe was ich meine!


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Hallo Gü.a.Pa.

Danke, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.

Dass die salpetrige Säure eine solche Rolle spielt, war mir so auch nicht bekannt. Ich habe die fischgiftige Wirkung in dieser Abbaustufe nur auf das Nitrit zurückgeführt. Wieder was dazugelernt.
Fischzucht ist halt dein Gebiet, da kennst du dich aus.

Danke für die Info.

SneeP


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

Erst mal Danke an Sneep für Deine hochinteressanten Beiträge!

@Deep Down
Danke, daß Du die Diskussion befeuerst, aber wenn Du argumentativ gegen Sneep gewinnen willst, bewegst Du Dich auf so dünnem Eis, daß Du schwerelos sein solltest...

Zum eigentlichen Thema möchte ich eigentlich nur  ganz kurz 
(|muahah
anmerken, daß Hechte und Schleien von Natur aus zusammengehören, auch wenn die große Liebe hier wohl eher einseitig ist...

:mMutter Natur wird früher oder später per Luftpost schon ein bisschen Hechtlaich vorbeischicken.
Aber das kann heuer schon passiert sein, oder noch Jahrzehnte dauern...

Deshalb spricht, in meinen Augen, überhaupt nichts dagegen, hier ein bisschen nachzuhelfen.
Ökologisch versündigen würdest Du Dich damit jedenfalls nicht!

Die beste Lösung wäre wohl, es mit einer kleinen Menge vorgestreckter Brut zu versuchen und abzuwarten.
Bei dem Futterfischangebot könnten sie in zwei Jahren schon laichbereit sein...

Da ich aber etwas ungelduldig bin, würde ich persönlich dazu neigen, zusätzlich ein paar Einsömmrige zu besetzen, da ich dann ein Jahr weniger warten müsste.

Noch größer würde ich aber keinesfalls besetzen!

Barsche wären ebenfalls ein klassischer Raubfisch, der auf natürliche Weise in so ein Gewässer einwandert.
Sie wären auch perfekt, um größe Mengen an Schleienbrut zu dezimieren.

Aber auch sie sind eine Fischart, die zur Verbuttung neigt.
Früher oder später gäbe es dann wohl nur noch verbuttetete Fische im Gewässer, wobei die Barsch wahrscheinlich die Nase vorne hätten...
Deshalb würde ich sie nicht vorsätzlich einbringen.

Mit der Reuse kann man natürlich die Gesamtproblematik etwas entschärfen (und anderen Gewässern sogar noch was gutes tun) aber das ist ein Fass ohne Boden und es wird sich niemals ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen.

Allerdings ist es so ein traumhafter Schleienzuchtteich...
Wenn Du ihn ausgräbst und nach Bayern schickst, ich würde ihn sofort nehmen! :k

Rein ökologisch (und aus anglerischer Sich, sowieso) betrachtet, schreit das Gewässer aber nach Hecht...

:mAlso tu ihm doch den Gefallen!


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke an Sneep für Deine hochinteressanten Beiträge!
> 
> @Deep Down
> Danke, daß Du die Diskussion befeuerst, aber wenn Du argumentativ gegen Sneep gewinnen willst, bewegst Du Dich auf so dünnem Eis, daß Du schwerelos sein solltest...
> ...



 Da will ich dann auch noch mal kurz...

 Aus Sicht der Nutzung und dem was stabile Lebensgemeinschaften angeht, sollte man bei so etwas wohl eingreifen.
 Aber es ist umgekehrt halt völlig natürlich, das sich solch einseitiger Zustand einstellen kann.
 Als Futter-Gewässer für Reiher oder andere Tiere ist so ein einseitiges Massenaufkommen optimal.
 Natur bedeutet halt auch das nicht immer alles gleichförmig nach Lehrbuch richtig ist.
 Der Art ist es unwichtig, wie groß die Fische werden, wenn sie nur Laichreife erreichen.
 Das da keine anderen Fische mehr zu finden sind wird schon einen Grund haben.
 Man kann "helfend" eingreifen, notwendig wird es aber erst, wenn man ein bestimmtes Ziel verfolgt.
 Nur ob die Natur Hilfe auch immer benötigt? 

 Ich denke, das Deep Down das in etwa meinte.


----------



## esox888 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! übermäßig viele kleine Schleien im Teich!*

@ Nachtschwärmer 78 den See kann ich leider nicht ausgraben und zu dir schicken ^^ dafür fehlen mir leider die Mittel xD 

Die Reusenaktion ist erstmal nur dazu gedacht um den Bestand zu kontrollieren, nicht zu regullieren ! 
Will halt erstmal wissen was überhaupt drin ist  
Ein Hechtbesatz wäre dann der nächste Schritt !

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es endlich dieses Wochenende zum teich zu kommen um Fotos von teich und Fischen zu machen! 
Und ich kann mich nur immer wieder für die tollen und hilfreichen Beiträge bedanken ! 

Gruß esox 888


----------

